# Obere Donau (Aschach - Engelhartszell)



## JoHo (22. Mai 2007)

hallo,

es ist mir klar, daß man hier natürlich nicht die einser-plätze preisgibt (würd ich wahrscheinlich auch nicht tun), aber kann mir jemand möglicherweise einen tip für einen halbwegs guten standplatz (erreichbarkeit mit auto, naturerlebnis, nicht 1000de fußgeher,...) an der oberen donau zwischen aschach und engelhartszell (ca. 40km) geben?

würd gerne dieses wochenende mal einen tag austesten, ob eine jahreslizenz relevant ist. natürlich möcht ich da nicht mal 2 stunden nur suchen...

sollte also jemand einen tip haben, wäre ich sehr dankbar

grüße
jochen


----------



## richard (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Obere Donau (Aschach - Engelhartszell)*

Servus Jochen!

Tut leid, aber ich fische ein Revier unterhalb (Eferding). Dort sind allerdings die Grundeln ein massives Problem. Da diese anscheinend in der Strömung über schottrigen Grund stehen, würde ich mir eher eine seichte Innenkurve aussuchen.

Petri Heil 
Richard


----------



## JoHo (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Obere Donau (Aschach - Engelhartszell)*

hallo,

danke für deinen tip. als anfänger hätt ich gleich noch eine frage und zwar betreffend der grundeln. wie können die zum problem werden?

petri dank
jochen


----------



## Swobbi (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Obere Donau (Aschach - Engelhartszell)*

Fische mal mit würmen,Maden oder Köfi dann wirst schon sehen das sie eine Plage sind. Hab dieses Wochenende 3 Packungen in 1 1/2 Stunden gebraucht und fast nur Grundeln gefagen. Ein heißer Tipp auf Hecht wäre im Bootshafen Schlögen da fische ich des Öfteren.

Petri Swobbi


----------



## JoHo (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Obere Donau (Aschach - Engelhartszell)*

hallo swobbi,

danke für den tip. hab diese grundelerfahrung leider auch gestern gemacht. war zwar nicht so extrem wie bei dir, hatte aber auch alleine am vormittag 5 oder 6 am haken. 

betreffend platz war ich auch in schlögen, aber weiter hinten richtung inzell (ca. 2 km beim hotel vorbei). da trennt sich die ashpaltierte strasse mal von einem feldweg wo es sehr ruhig und gemütlich zugeht. hab dort den ganzen nachmittag mit verschiedensten blinkern, spinnern und wobblern rumgeangelt, leider ohne erfolg (nur am vormittag einen flussbarsch mit der grundangel).

werd mal den bootshafen probieren. wie gehst du dabei auf hecht los und zu welcher uhrzeit versuchst du es bzw. hast du einen tip wie man derzeit an der donau auf raubfische losgeht?

grüße
jochen


----------



## Swobbi (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Obere Donau (Aschach - Engelhartszell)*

Hallo jochen. 

Ich fische nicht direkt im Bootshafen sondern daneben.
Wenn ich richtung Mühlviertel schaue ist links ein rießiges freies Becken und rechts der Bootshafen es wird durch einen Weg geteilt. In diesem Weg sind große Betonrohre wo das Wasser  mit der Donau verbunden ist. Ich angle ganz hintem im Eck wo ein paar Bäume im Wasser liegen. Dort fische ich auf Grund mit großen toten Barschen, ab und an hänge ich mal eine große Schleie an. Uhrzeitmäßig bin ich wenn ich gehe von 05.00 bis ca 21.30 am Wasser. Hatte z.B. letzten Herbst schöne Fänge erziehlt.

Hoffe das ich dir ein wenig weiterhelfen konnte.

MfG

Swobbi :g


----------

